# Cool Animated Visualizations of Recorded Aikido Motions



## Yari (May 19, 2003)

Thought I might share...

http://www.adaptiveperception.com/samples/animsamples.asp


/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (May 19, 2003)

That is really awesome, Yari!  Thanks for the link!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (May 21, 2004)

Yari said:
			
		

> Thought I might share...
> 
> http://www.adaptiveperception.com/samples/animsamples.asp
> 
> ...


Hey, great link!  One of the better links I've seen in a while.  Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2004)

Way cool... and it would be a very useful instructional tool... my only thought on the link was "...awww, isn't any more than that??"  :waah:


----------



## axioma (May 22, 2004)

Hey, great link. I'm all for 3d animations of martial arts. Don't know if this link has been ever posted here, but you really need to check this out: onimusha 3 trailer 

It takes quite long to load, but it's some awesome 3d and martial arts work.

cheers,
 :asian: 
axioma


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2004)

Yes, cool! For aikido I think this type of thing can really be helpful--more so than in some other systems.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 22, 2004)

Cool, and I love the Game trailer also.

 -Michael


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 23, 2004)

Nice.
A great tool.
Thanks for the sites


----------

